# ICD10 Progress of Members



## medicalsec (Apr 3, 2011)

I was wondering how others have progressed with the ICD10 training? I can't find any real training on the Palmetto Medicare site. I am in California. I work in a small office an feel that it is not my responsibility to personally purchase the high-priced training that gives you "setup information," and I don't feel that trying to purchase high-priced training will really give me much information that I will be able to retain in my memory bank for a couple of years, and who knows what changes will take place before it is actually implemented. I know that they say it is a go, but when it really comes down to it will so many organizations be behind that it will be delayed, especially with the healthcare fight that is already going on in our country. Remember what it took just to get the NPI implemented. Delay, Delay, Delay!!

I need the coding information, not all of the other "getting to know you" information that really should be paid for by our employers.

I just wonder if others are feeling my frustration. I also wish that the AAPC had some less expensive training sessions that we could pay for a little at a time. We would then be sure that we are getting the most up-to-date information, and not just a overview of what still could be tentative information.

Thanks,

Dee


----------



## gpjmommy2 (Apr 3, 2011)

I hear you about the $$$  I am a remote contract coder myself, so I do have to pay all of these costs myself and like you I wonder how many changes are going to take place before the actual implementation.  I have been working on the ICD-10 for awhile now, I actually was fortunate enough to get some material at a seminar I attended while I was still with my previous employer, so at least I have something to work with without having to pawn my youngest child, so to speak!  Yes, 69,000 new codes are going to be a lot to wrap our minds around but at least we do not have to pay to take the exam!  Best of luck


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 3, 2011)

I learned without buying anything other than a draft version of the code book.  I am comfortable with the ICD-10 code set and rules and can be ready for claims when that day comes around.  The information is readily available and the only purchase you need is the book.  But the codes are public domain so you can download the code set to a CD if you want.  So theoretically everything you need is available on the web with free access.


----------



## btadlock1 (Apr 4, 2011)

mitchellde said:


> I learned without buying anything other than a draft version of the code book.  I am comfortable with the ICD-10 code set and rules and can be ready for claims when that day comes around.  The information is readily available and the only purchase you need is the book.  But the codes are public domain so you can download the code set to a CD if you want.  So theoretically everything you need is available on the web with free access.



As a matter of fact, you can download the draft version and conventions here for free:
http://www.who.int/classifications/icd/en/

There's also a free tutorial. I'd trust the WHO...they literally wrote the book!


----------



## kristyrodecker (Apr 20, 2011)

medicalsec said:


> I was wondering how others have progressed with the ICD10 training? I can't find any real training on the Palmetto Medicare site. I am in California. I work in a small office an feel that it is not my responsibility to personally purchase the high-priced training that gives you "setup information," and I don't feel that trying to purchase high-priced training will really give me much information that I will be able to retain in my memory bank for a couple of years, and who knows what changes will take place before it is actually implemented. I know that they say it is a go, but when it really comes down to it will so many organizations be behind that it will be delayed, especially with the healthcare fight that is already going on in our country. Remember what it took just to get the NPI implemented. Delay, Delay, Delay!!
> 
> I need the coding information, not all of the other "getting to know you" information that really should be paid for by our employers.
> 
> ...



I understand your frustration and am just starting a sister site on the ICD-10. My first site is here http://www.medicalbillingandmedicalcoding.com/ and the ICD-10 one is here http://theicd10.com/ It's not as pretty as the first site yet, but it has good information and focuses on the coding aspect. Check it out if you want.


----------



## mkm1517 (Apr 26, 2011)

CMS has lots of I-10 info.  The guidelines/draft version are available free of charge.  I'd skip the implementation stuff unless you're going to be responsible for that part, but the other stuff is good.  From what I have heard, the actual coding guidelines will be mainly the same as now with just a few changes.  The hardest part I think is going to be getting the docs to document the specificities that we'll need with these new codes.


----------



## tlspeer (Apr 27, 2011)

The site is a good resource to get an idea...its unfortunate that they don't have a newer version than 2007. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## eleanora reeves (May 2, 2011)

*ICD-10-CM coding book.*

Hi all, 

I sat for and passed my AAPC exam back in June of 2009 so almost 2 yrs ago. I am reading alot on the fact that if we do not pass the ICD-10-CM test we will lose our hard earned credentials, this troubles me since i am not able to get through the door and use my credentials yet, so I did purchase their (AAPC's) ICD-10-CM coding book draft set. I am starting to teach myself on the new rules/guidelines, code sets ect, NOW! I don't know if I will be working as a Biller/Coder even when the time comes to sit for the ICD-10-CM exam, I cannot allow myself to sit and wait till a later date to start the implementation over from ICD-9-CM to ICD-10-CM. I will not be paying big bucks for the training either since I am on my own, and all expenses come out of my own pocket. It would be different if I were working, but with the CEU's and the yearly fees etc, I am left no choice but to teach myself. With this said if there is anyone else who is starting the transition over on their own as well, please feel free to contact me and maybe we can learn the process together long distance online, I could use the help, thanks for your time and good luck to all of the coders who will be testing some day soon on the new system. 

CONTACT INFO: egirlreeves@yahoo.com 

Eleanora Reeves CPC-A


----------

